# check out the ankha plush i commissioned!



## clownpapa (Jun 10, 2020)

a few weeks ago i commissioned an ankha plush from an etsy user and she just came in the mail today. she's absolutely fantastic! you'll note she's a bit stylized, and that was at my request. i designed her face and asked for her to have more 'poofy' hair. but she turned out great! i just thought i'd share her all with you and encourage you to check out the talented artist behind her




creator's etsy is here! https://www.etsy.com/shop/DapperMooseStudio check them out! they were so kind and communicative, and definitely my best experience when commissioning a plush by far.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 10, 2020)

Ooooh I love it! The fact that the artist let you request a few changes is great :D
Just curious, how tall is her? (please give me a comparison with your a part of your body or something, easier to quickly understand than mesuring units gyiefhbj)


----------



## clownpapa (Jun 10, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Ooooh I love it! The fact that the artist let you request a few changes is great :D
> Just curious, how tall is her? (please give me a comparison with your a part of your body or something, easier to quickly understand than mesuring units gyiefhbj)


she's pretty big! probably just a tiny bit longer than the distance of my finger tips to elbow, if that comparison makes any sense lol. inch wise she is about 14"


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 10, 2020)

She looks so pissed off I love it!  Would love to commission animal crossing plushies in the future


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

she looks so grumpy i love it lmao


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 11, 2020)

She is awesome! If you don't mind me asking how much did she set you back? Been looking to commission for a while but the cost plus postage to UK ends up throwing it out of the water!


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

wow it’s really good!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

This is amazing!


----------



## clownpapa (Jun 11, 2020)

Emmsey said:


> She is awesome! If you don't mind me asking how much did she set you back? Been looking to commission for a while but the cost plus postage to UK ends up throwing it out of the water!


in total i think she was about $120, but originally was only around $100, but there was an extra cost since i requested her to be more stylized. prices fluctuate depending on the character (i almost got one of pietro, and he was going to be around $140 for example) but definitely worth it. hard to find quality plush makers for any price below $200 so i consider this a real steal-- she is very quick making them too!


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 12, 2020)

clownpapa said:


> in total i think she was about $120, but originally was only around $100, but there was an extra cost since i requested her to be more stylized. prices fluctuate depending on the character (i almost got one of pietro, and he was going to be around $140 for example) but definitely worth it. hard to find quality plush makers for any price below $200 so i consider this a real steal-- she is very quick making them too!



Thanks! Although now you've sown the seed am considering a Pietro plush also that would be pretty epic! Going to email the maker for a quote on a Beau


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 12, 2020)

That is incredibly well made. Super impressed with the quality. I may end up getting a Lucky or Bones one sometime.


----------



## vixened (Jun 13, 2020)

*AAAA SHES SUPER CUTE I LOVE IT*


----------



## seularin (Jun 13, 2020)

pls gimme that i’ll throw all my money aaahh


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 15, 2020)

it is sooo well done aah i love it lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

She looks neat! Does the seller also do plushes of non-AC characters?


----------



## Emmsey (Jul 5, 2020)

I think she does from the look of her Etsy shop. I commissioned her to make me Beau and he is in progress as we speak. Anyone considering commissioning I’d highly recommend although he’s not finished yet I’ve received awesome service throughout. Can’t wait to get him!


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

She’s so cute! <3


----------

